# Pooping in Water Dish



## eki (Sep 2, 2010)

My tiel is sitting on top of its water dish, I'm not sure why she's doing it. She poops in the dish because she's sitting there. I'm not sure why she thinks its a good spot. This behavior is newish, but it happened frequently yesterday. I had to change the water a good 5-6 times yesterday. I'm concerned about times when i'm not home most of the day, so i can't change it all the time, I'm worried that she'll give herself some sort of disease by drinking poop water.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

lol i have loads also if you get budgie sized ones they cant fit in it
They do this as they feel safe http://www.cockatielcottage.net/questions4.html its half way down. Mine still do it sometimes


----------



## Belinda (Oct 9, 2010)

Maybe she just thinks it's a comfy place to perch, nice outlook etc. You could try moving her dish elsewhere and place a perch there instead.


----------



## scattrrrd (Feb 2, 2011)

I'd try using some different perches, such as natural perches or rope perches (a favourite of my 'tiel), and as Belinda said put a perch where the water dish is and move that elsewhere. 

I completely understand your frustration with changing the water so frequently, my wonderful rolleyes 'tiel likes to "dunk" her pellets in her water. Let's just say she drops many in her water every day. And it smells.


----------

